# Squeaky Engine!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, got a mechanic to put the idle screw cable on (despite my best efforts it was a nightmare!).

So, got the bike back and it's ready to roll...whahey!

Now, I was making sure the idle was ok today (can't get out on it as got the kids) and it was all fine.

However, I noticed just how bloody squeaky the engine is! Any ideas what this is / if I should be worried?

It's weird, didn't get worse when I opened the throttle, just when it sat idling. It's just squeaky, kind of like a squeaking fan belt noise on a car.

Went back out to the garage and started the bike up. The squeaking was much less but could still hear it.

Def' coming from engine and didn't seem to go away with the clutch in or going up and down the drive in first.

Could it be anything to do with the engine oil? From what I can see there's oil in the engine oil window (will have a better look tomorrow).

I'm trying to think what I've done since I got it....put new iridium spark plugs in as well...putoline fuel conditioner...

I just bought the bike a few days ago, and it had previously been unused for about 3 months prior to that.

As such, you're lucky if I've done a mile on it.

Wondering if it might be worth while draining the oil and filling it up with new stuff?

I've got paperwork showing the bike had a Honda service 1,500 miles ago (5000 miles) and that included a full oil change (Castrol GP).

Any ideas?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cammy which bike? what part of the engine? top end bottom end,clutch side generator side?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> Cammy which bike? what part of the engine? top end bottom end,clutch side generator side?


Sorry mate, wasn't very clear, was I!

Here's the bike, it's a Honda Varadero XL125V on a '53 plate, 4 stroke.




























It's very hard to hear exactly where it's coming from, but seems to be from the around the 'Vs' of the twin Vs (if that makes sense?!), on the right hand side of the bike (in the pic) but as I say, it's very hard to hear exactly where.

As previously mentioned, I've got paperwork showing the bike had a Honda service 1,500 miles ago (5000 miles) and that included a full oil change (Castrol GP) and from everything I can see, it seems to have been very well looked after, other then sitting unused for the last 3 to 4 months.

Just so hoping it's nothing bad!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Not sure if this will work, (and if it does the sound quality is poor on my mobile phone), but here's a sound recording. You should be able to hear the high pitch squeak:

Squeak!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ignore that link, try this one:

Squeak.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

You know a lot people beat themselves up hearing every tiny noise an air-cooled engine makes and they let their imagination run riot. Just get out and thrash the thing and stop trying to hear stuff, you'll soon know if it's anything major, which it won't be, a 5000 mile Honda engine is just a baby.

Also, it has nothing to do with the oil.....don't waste your money, the oil never makes a noise!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cam neither of those sound files work my end.

Most mechanics would probably tell you to LID (let it develop). Almost impossible to make a guess as to what it might be.

Just in case, knowing you self confessed mechanical abilities, you are sure you didn't drop anything down the plug holes when you changed the plugs, aren't you?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Er, pretty sure!









I was just worried in case it was the cams/valves that were making the noise, maybe the oil wasn't reaching them? Then again, I don't know if a bike engine is like a car engine.

I know it's liquid cooled if that makes a difference.

I'm going to go out on it for a good couple of hours tomorrow and LID!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Here'sa youtube video I took on my mobile to try and get the sound. The quality of the sound is terrible







! When you play it, turn the volume control on the youtube player _right _down, to nearly off, otherwise it's totally distorted. You should be able to hear the squeak then, particularly at the end.

As i say, it's just the same sound as a slipping belt on a car!









Edited to say I know my garage is a tip!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't hear anything a-miss.

You want to hear my Triumph on tick over, sounds like there is a bag of spaners in there









Mike


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MIKE said:


> I can't hear anything a-miss.
> 
> You want to hear my Triumph on tick over, sounds like there is a bag of spaners in there
> 
> ...










My mate had a Triumph Daytona and it sounded exactly the same! Nice bike though.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Not a whistle is it Cammy? blowing head gasket perhaps? keep an eye on it and if you start to see discolouration (oil mark) on or around one of the heads the that may be it.

Andy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, that was an interesting journey!

Went out on the bike and got to around 20 miles, then I started to noticed a loss in power. Eventually the engine died & I managed to coast into a nearby primary school and sat for around 10 minutes.

Then it started up no bother.

I decided I'd try & ride it the 5 or 6 miles to a nearby fire station where I know the guys & could safely leave it.

Much the same thing happened again, managed to get to the fire station, but it would lose power every wee while and I'd have to pull the clutch in & rev it, clutch out, ok for a while, then same loss of power.

Got to the fire station and switched it off.

Before I got a lift back home, I thought I'd turn it over to see if it started ok. It did, but the engine was loud as *uck, very noisy indeed, and a big difference from when I started (bag of spanners job) so switched it off.

At the moment I feel like crying! No idea what I'm going to do, the thought of taking it into Honda fills me with dread as I'm skint just now.

God knows what's wrong with it.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

What a bummer - keep your chin up, it may not be too serious


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Stanford said:


> What a bummer - keep your chin up, it may not be too serious


Thanks mate, I really hope not. First time I've managed out the house for any length of time in about 4 months and the fecker blows up!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Look, look at the idiot, totally unaware of impending doom!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

**** man! Well it did develope!









Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and get someone who knows to do it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> **** man! Well it did develope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!







I'm wondering if it could be the tappets? What would be really nice is for someone to say "That's blah blah, and will only cost you the price of a 6 pack to fix mate". Somewhow I don't think that's going to happen!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry mate, I guess my advice was complete b*ll*cks.

Don't know what to make of the noise but the other symptoms sound like fuel starvation.

But don't listen to me, you really need to take it to a professional, you don't have to say, "Just fix it". Ask for a quote for repairs.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> maybe the oil wasn't reaching them?


Turn it upside down and shake it!!!









My initial thought was, if you thought it was coming from the V, what is in that area? You know the old mechanics trick for diagnosing sounds? A long screwdriver, or *for you* a long piece of wood. Stick one end on where you want to listen and the other on the cheek bone in front of your ear.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

It's not pinking is it? Perhaps the timing is slightly out. Happened to me over 30 years ago, didn't know what it was and ended up with a holed piston.

Somewhat unfortunate as I was halfway over the Rest and be Thankful at the time and it was a single cylinder bike.

Oh fun.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Cammy, if you let me know your general location, or PM me with exact details, I can post on a couple of motorcycle forums I belong to, to see if there is a good, small independent specialist in your area?

Johnny


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you get it sorted out Cam, and that it doesn't cost too much.

Those Varadero's look good. They seem like a much bigger bike than a 125.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Cam,

I've posted elsewhere, as promised, but can't guarantee anything I'm afraid. Will let you know.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

P.s...if I come up with something, do me a favour, let me know the source of your avatar!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Johnny M said:


> P.s...if I come up with something, do me a favour, let me know the source of your avatar!


No problem mate! It's the Mrs. & a gross weight of lard......


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing yet I'm afraid from my other sources. How you getting on Cam?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

No worries, and thanks for trying mate.

Managed to find a bike mechanic whose going to have a look on the side for me. I'm actually just waiting to hear back from him as he said he'd have a look this weekend for me.

I'll let you know the score when he gives me a shout


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, update, the bike is at a bike mechanic's. He phoned me tonight and here's the score:

The valve clearances were way too big, he said about half an inch. He is concerned there may have been some kind of oil starvation, but won't know exactly what damage there has been done, and why it occurred in the first place, until he strips it right down / gets the head off.

He also said there is oil getting around the engine, but it did look a bit dry at the top. However, he isn't sure if the oil is dragged up there via the chain (I was lost at that point!) or if it has a separate feed. He'll know once he's stripped it. If it's the former, it could look dry, if it's the latter, that's not so good.

Worst case scenario is the valves have hit the pistons and are bent/damaged & aren't sealing properly / pistons, piston rings, etc are damaged. Also, that the camshaft could be damaged and some other things, which I have forgotten as I started to get a bit sick thinking of it all!

At the same time, he did say it might not be as bad as all that, but he's going to start getting right into the gubbings tonight to find out what the damage is and why it was caused in the first place.

Oh, when I mentioned about sticking all this stuff on forums, he said if anyone had specific experience of a similar problem, or knows of a problem to do with oil starvation, to do with the Varadero, to let me know!

Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Good luck Cammy, I hope it's something simple (cheap). I'm a glass half empty sort of guy, so I'm frequently pleasantly surprised when I get my car back from the mechanics.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just off phone with mechanic: the engine is completely wrecked.

He said the camshaft bearing is destroyed, the oil filter is full of bits of engine, cylinders wrecked, camshaft lobes are completely worn away, main bearing ruined, etc, etc.

I'm now going to have to look for a second hand engine.

Pissed off doesn't really cover it.

The mechanic also thinks that it's very strange this damage has occurred. Given the bike has just over 6000 miles and was Honda serviced at 5000 miles, he reckons the mechanics would have picked up on the noise (squeak) ,at least, from the engine. From the severity of the damage, he feels it certainly wasn't done in me doing 20 miles.

I'll put it all to Honda tomorrow and see what they say (though I think I know what their answer will be).

I'll also speak to the guy I bought it off, but I've got no comeback there at all.

The mechanic feels sorry for me I think! He's agreed to charge (for all the work he's done so far and fitting new engine, cleaning carbs, fitting new filter/oil) for between Â£80 - Â£100, which I think sounds very fair.

All that aside, if anyone has advice/recommendations for sourcing an engine, I'd be grateful.

I know there's one on the bay just now and I'll give the boy a phone tomorrow and see if I can haggle him down, but any other advice/experience of sourcing this type of engine would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Bit of a twist in the tail guys:

it appears the damage has been caused deliberately.

The mechanic went to drain the oil (of which there is plenty) from the engine in preparation for me taking it to Honda and discovered the sump drain was totally blocked by a white substance (not emulsification).

He had to use a tool to unblock it and, on further inspection of the bottom of the engine, the substance appears to have been right through the oil and 'set' like concrete.

From the amount, he says it could not have got in without someone pouring it in.

He's been right through the rest of the bike (carbs, etc) and says in in great nick.

On speaking to the previous keeper, turns out he'd had a fall out with a former mate, that he thinks caused some minor vandalism to the bike in the early hours one morning at the end of last year, after which he put it in storage......then I've bought it.

That would explain why the guy had no idea of any problems, and then I've done a few miles, enough to get this **** to totally feck the engine. Impossible to have seen by looking at the sight window or having taken the oil cap off, as it was sitting in the bottom of the oil. I imagine when I've ridden the bike, the substance must have blocked the oil galleries, got round all the moving parts, etc....then kerchunk....one knackered engine.

Great, eh?!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Once I've serviced a car who had chestnuts inside the wheel covers, put there at a previous garage.







The poor lady had no idea what causes the rattle and neither did we.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's really bad luck that the damage intended for someone else entirely has come back to haunt you. Hope that the new engine sorts all of the problems out and that it's smooth sailing (or biking) from then on.


----------

